# Tesco!



## PaulyB63 (29 Jun 2011)

Hi all,

I am absolutely LIVID at the moment.

This morning is my son's last day at school. His Birthday is over the summer so I need to send in his party invites today. Wouldn't you know it, the printer ran out of black ink last night!

I went to Tesco 1st thing to get ink and some choccies for son's teachers. I picked up Tesco's own brand of cartridge for my printer which is an Epson. Twin pack, black carts, marked €9.99. I then picked 3 packs of Lindor sweets marked half price, €2.99 each. Went to the self scan and started with the sweets which went through as, you guessed it, the old price, €5.99. The attendant went off to check that I wasn't lying! In the meantime I scanned the ink - €18.99! Grrrrrrrrr.....

She came back - sorted the sweets scan and then went off to check the ink. My express self service experience was running to 15 minutes at this stage! When she got back she insisted I was wrong... I told her to hold on, went straight back to the aisle and picked up another pack AND the tag on the hook that the pack was on - €9.99. She then proceeded to argue with me over the description on the label saying, and I quote "Show me where it says twin pack on that...." 

I told her I'd picked a 2nd one of the exact same hook and it had the exact same price on it. 

She got the manager - So I had the General manager, the duty manager, a checkout lady and the self service checkout girl standing around me telling me I was wrong. I twigged that their merchandiser must have stocked the wrong hook with the twin packs. 

I told the manager the their shoddy labelling wasn't my problem and that this was a regular feature of a trip to Tesco - ie - things scanning incorrectly. She assured me that it wasn't! I then told her that not 2 minutes before - My sweets had scanned incorrectly. She said "Well, these things happen and I can assure you this (the ink) was on the right hook."

I took the single ink from her and said "whatever, give me that one then..." I turned to the scanner and it WOULDN'T scan.... 

It was at this time that I left the store FUMING, with NO ink. The more I think about it, the angrier I get. 

What can I do in this situation? I am a very regular customer of theirs who was, in so many words, accused of changing the price tags to put it in old fashioned parlance. I was made to look a total fool in front of 4 staff and a bunch of customers who were using the other tills. This is a Tesco in small town Ireland not a big anonymous one like Finglas or Clarehall!

Sorry about the long post....


----------



## DB74 (29 Jun 2011)

The first thing you do when you find something that scans through incorrectly in Tesco is pay for it.

Then you go to customer service and get it for nothing

If you highlight the price error before you pay for it then you get nothing.


----------



## PaulyB63 (29 Jun 2011)

OK. I know where you're coming from but in the case above, I wouldn't have gotten it anyway. They were swearing blind that I got the ink from a different shelf.... 

I'm not arguing about the refund policy etc. I have a MAJOR issue with the fact that I was, effectively, accused of pulling a fast one and made to look an idiot.


----------



## PaulyB63 (29 Jun 2011)

I have benefited from that little policy of theirs, which I think is due to change, before....


----------



## Lil Miss (29 Jun 2011)

I have worked in Dunne Stores, Super Valu and Tom Stanleys Newsagents and in all three stores the policy was you pay the price that's on the price tag. Even if it scans at a different price I always had to give the item to the customer at the tagged price them change it to the correct price after. I would get on to consumer rights and get more details then take it back to Manager.
I certainly would not pay for the item first- you were only going to buy the item because you thought it was that price.


----------



## suzie (29 Jun 2011)

I think the refund policy has changed to match what they do in the UK, you get 50% off the item now rather than 100%...though I could be wrong ;-)


----------



## gipimann (29 Jun 2011)

DB74 said:


> The first thing you do when you find something that scans through incorrectly in Tesco is pay for it.
> 
> Then you go to customer service and get it for nothing
> 
> If you highlight the price error before you pay for it then you get nothing.


 
You don't get it for nothing any more....Tesco's policy on incorrect prices changed at the end of May. The new policy is that if the scanned price is more than the shelf price, you get twice the difference as a refund.


----------



## PaulyB63 (29 Jun 2011)

My issue in a nutshell is this - Whether I'd paid for the item or not - It wasn't technically speaking marked incorrectly - It was on the wrong hook - Now every single one of them (the double pack inks) was on this same (wrong) hook. 

If they had said, sorry genuine mistake, and offered the item at the €9.99 marked, I wouldn't be posting on here I would be talking about the positive customer service experience I had. 

As it happens - I was made to feel like a shifty shoplifter. This is the bit I have the major problem with... Who do you complain to when the General store manager treats you like this?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (29 Jun 2011)

If he did it unreasonably loudly and in hearing of customers/staff, and you feel you have been libeled then perhaps you should consult a solicitor.


----------



## PaulyB63 (29 Jun 2011)

Is there no middle ground? Taking it to a solicitor seems a VERY big step for a customer service issue...


----------



## Firefly (29 Jun 2011)

PaulyB63 said:


> What can I do in this situation?



I know my answer here is glib, but the best thing you can do is shop somewhere else if you're not happy.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (29 Jun 2011)

Sorry, meant to read:

"If you feel you have been libeled then perhaps you should consult a solicitor, but it would probably be overkill.

Put it down to experience and shop somewhere else in future"

(Computer problems today)


----------



## milliejones (29 Jun 2011)

I think your grievience is deeply-felt so I would take it further. But wait till tomorrow to take action. You should then bring it up with manager (I think a hand-delivered well-written letter with all your points and facts well thought-out and avoiding emotional/inflamatory sentiment and language).  Wait to see what the response is.


  Meantime, I'd put it firmly out of your mind for today. Go straight to Dunne’s and buy printer cartridge, chat to the staff/checkout cashier and get on with life as planned...your son's party and last school day is the important thing today.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Jun 2011)

I was made to feel like a criminal in SuperValu once, I sent a 4 page letter of complaint in. Got a 30 second phonecall in response. My response is that I havent shopped there since.


----------



## Pique318 (29 Jun 2011)

If there's ever any 'great' offer in Tesco, I always make sure the number on the barcode matches that on the shelf tag, and I always scan it at a price check point.

No offence OP, but from their point of view, you could technically swap tage with any 2 items, and claim that the larger one was marked at the lower price.


----------



## Sunny (29 Jun 2011)

Off topic, does anyone else find shopping at Tescos to be depressing. Out of all the large retailers, they are the one's I can't stand. I can't decide if I find the stores and their layouts depressing or if I just have a prejudice against Tescos!


----------



## csirl (29 Jun 2011)

Sunny said:


> Off topic, does anyone else find shopping at Tescos to be depressing. Out of all the large retailers, they are the one's I can't stand. I can't decide if I find the stores and their layouts depressing or if I just have a prejudice against Tescos!


 
I think it depends on the individual store, how old it is etc. In my area the Tesco is ok - mainly because its reasonably new and spacious. However, the Superquin is like something from the third world - dark, cramped, place falling to bits etc. However, I've been in Tescos and Superquins in others areas where the Superquin is great and the Tesco depressing.


----------



## JP1234 (29 Jun 2011)

Sunny said:


> Off topic, does anyone else find shopping at Tescos to be depressing. Out of all the large retailers, they are the one's I can't stand. I can't decide if I find the stores and their layouts depressing or if I just have a prejudice against Tescos!



Absolutely agree. I have worked in Tesco (albeit for a couple of weeks in the run up to Christmas) and if you think it's bad to shop there....staff are treated horribly.  I was regularly pulled up for helping people pack. I got all of about 15 minutes training then was left waiting/tutted at by supervisors if I needed help. To top it off I got put on emergency tax despite handing in my P45 AND tax credit cert in advance of starting.


We avoid shopping there but had to go in a few weeks back as the son told us he needed some stuff for an exam the next day ( had lost his maths set!) We thought we would pick up some groceries while there. The place was filthy, shelves poorly stocked and when we finally made it to the checkout, the cashier and supervisor stood chatting about rotas after we had loaded our shopping on the belt, I had to ask them to serve us! If we hadn't needed to buy at least some of the things I would have walked out. 

I also don't like how they have placed the clubcard scanner, credit card machine and receipt machine at the end of the packing area so the cashier no longer does any of those things.

OP - you can make a complaint online via 

this goes to head office then is sent on the store. I complained and in fairness I did get a speedy and fairly thorough response from the store but it wouldn't alter the fact I won't shop there or any other Tesco store unless 100% necessary and unavoidable.

alternatively you could try and find out contact details for the area manager and complain to them...or go to your local paper if you feel strongly enough.


----------



## RonanC (29 Jun 2011)

*I HATE TESCO!!*

Wow glad I got that out of my system 

But I got my own back on them recently thanks to a boards.ie bargains thread. Bodrum French Press 3 and 8 cup cafetieres on sale for less €2 so I bought the lot, everything they had!! And when new stock came in I bought them all too  Handy xmas presents. 

Price is now €15 for the 3cup and much more for the 8cup. Arnotts have them priced at €32 & €42.


----------



## Purple (29 Jun 2011)

csirl said:


> I think it depends on the individual store, how old it is etc. In my area the Tesco is ok - mainly because its reasonably new and spacious. However, the Superquin is like something from the third world - dark, cramped, place falling to bits etc. However, I've been in Tescos and Superquins in others areas where the Superquin is great and the Tesco depressing.



+1. Superquinn in Balinteer is a kip (worse since they did it up) while Tesco in Dundrum is great. Tesco in Nutgrove is a kip but Superquinn in Knocklyon is ok.


----------



## Sylvester3 (29 Jun 2011)

JP1234 said:


> I also don't like how they have placed the clubcard scanner, credit card machine and receipt machine at the end of the packing area so the cashier no longer does any of those things.



To be fair - the idea behind chip and pin cards is that you should never hand your card to the merchant. The card is to stay in your possession at all times to reduce the possibility of cloning/skimming. Most retailers in the UK now expect the customer to manage the payment side of things themselves when they use their cards. I expect this standard has started to reach Ireland now. 

I don't like Tesco much, especially as they always quibbled the price mistakes (even with their no quibbling promise). I took advantage of it for a while though, as they just couldn't get the price of my weekly magazine (New Scientist) right - the price differed every week from the shelf label. This was a weekly saving of over €5! They seem to have finally resolved this now though, so I have bought myself a subscription instead!


----------



## csirl (29 Jun 2011)

Purple said:


> +1. Superquinn in Balinteer is a kip (worse since they did it up) while Tesco in Dundrum is great. Tesco in Nutgrove is a kip but Superquinn in Knocklyon is ok.


 
Superquinn in Northside is probably the worst supermarket in the country, Tesco Clarehall is great.

Tesco Omni Park is grubby/unkept, Superquinn Pavillions Swords is great.


----------



## Firefly (29 Jun 2011)

I find Tesco depressingly bland. Nothing "nice" there just the usual items you need. Just back from France and the supermarkets there (especially the bigger ones) are superb. It's like the whole country is dedicated to food!


----------



## JP1234 (29 Jun 2011)

Sylvester3 said:


> To be fair - the idea behind chip and pin cards is that you should never hand your card to the merchant. The card is to stay in your possession at all times to reduce the possibility of cloning/skimming. Most retailers in the UK now expect the customer to manage the payment side of things themselves when they use their cards. I expect this standard has started to reach Ireland now.



Oh I do understand that, in the past the machines were mounted nearer to the cashier, still in the packing aisle, so it gave the customer some privacy. Now they are right at the end of the packing area, mounted on a fixed stand in full view of everyone walking by. You kind of have to hunch your whole body over the machine to hide your pin. I don't know how someone in a wheelchair would manage using them.


----------



## Leo (29 Jun 2011)

PaulyB63 said:


> My issue in a nutshell is this - Whether I'd paid for the item or not - It wasn't technically speaking marked incorrectly - It was on the wrong hook - Now every single one of them (the double pack inks) was on this same (wrong) hook.


 
Bad customer service in this instance, but they are under no legal obligation to sell to you at the marked price, be it in error or not. 
Leo


----------



## z107 (29 Jun 2011)

I stopped shopping at Tesco a long time ago.
I now go to either Aldi or Lidl. I find it far less expensive. My shopping at Tesco used to be always over €100, sometimes approaching €200. It's rarely over €100 at lidl/aldi

Other goods I order online, where I can check and compare prices and get the best deal delivered to the door.


----------



## Maggs065 (29 Jun 2011)

I used the self service checkout in Tesco in Oranmore - luckily one of their staff was helping me. I put €50 into the slot and lo and behold nothing happens - no change given. Now the Tesco lady couldn't give me the money back herself - she had to go off and get someone more senior (took about 10 mins). Then the senior lady comes along and starts fustering with the machine.
Eventually  after about 20 mins they gave me my money back - they also took my name and address (presumably if they were down €50 they'd come after me).
I was not impressed with their service at all - imagine if the Tesco lady hadn't seen me put in the money. I think I'd still be waiting for it!


----------



## Purple (29 Jun 2011)

I was in Tesco in Dundrum one night around 11 and the self service tills were the only ones open. It stopped working when I had around a quarter of my shopping through and they were very unhelpful so I just left it all there and went home happy in the knowledge that they had the trouble of re-stocking everything.


----------



## shesells (29 Jun 2011)

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056257641 There's a thread about my local Tesco. I gave up shopping there months ago as it's the worst combination of staff and stock I've come across in the country. Emails to the comment email came back as cut and paste jobs and the store manager is about as useful as a chocolate teapot!


----------



## z107 (29 Jun 2011)

Purple said:


> I was in Tesco in Dundrum one night around 11 and the self service tills were the only ones open. It stopped working when I had around a quarter of my shopping through and they were very unhelpful so I just left it all there and went home happy in the knowledge that they had the trouble of re-stocking everything.



Well you can't really blame the floor staff for a technology failure.

When I used to work in a supermarket, I would like to have the job of restocking your goods. I get paid the same anyway and leave at the same time. 
I would regard this as one of the better tasks. (speaking to customers being the worst)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Jun 2011)

As I have had to delete some defamatory comments, I am closing this thread.

 Simple solution - if you don't like a shop or a chain, shop somewhere else.

If you want to defame someone, do it on another site or parade up and down outside the store with a placard.


----------

